# Models Dissapearing Off the Shelves This Weekend



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

there appears to be a lot figures going away form our shops at the weekend, 



> via Natfka himself
> 
> What it looks like is a lot of Warhammer Fantasy, some Imperial Guard (that are probably being reboxed like we saw in the release schedule for this coming weekend.), quite a bit of Finecast characters, and LoTR box sets. Check out the emails this morning here, and the links to find out what may be going away.





> via a reader here on Faeit 212
> a large number of wood elves have dissapeared from the site including some of the direct only wardancers. Also my local stores are trying to sell a load of stuff quick before they move to direct only. This appears to be all finecast boxes and also a lot of finecast blisters like valkia the bloody. Also books like mighty empires and blood in the badlands. It also seems the mini packs such as 3 chaos warriors are going to. A lot of models are going to disappear off our shelves this weekend.
> 
> It appears actually to be ALL finecast products. They confirmed at my store every fincast LOTR model is going and from what they can tell every finecast single figure is going as well.
> ...





> via another reader on Faeit 212 (a google translation)
> Today my local GW store published in their FB page a picture of discountinued stuff that they're going to ship back to the UK after this weekend. For the most part are WHFB and LOTR boxes though there is also the Catachan Command Squad and Catachan Battleforce in there.
> "Every year at this time we do a refund to UK product that is becoming discontinued, whenever I do someone comes looking for any of these items and is disappointed not to see them in the store come for them, I hope that this will alleviate a small thing, so for me you are warned, this weekend you is the last thing I have these boxes displayed in store, thereafter ... or may be obtained or are available only through the website if you want something give me a hint (weak please) and I will keep up this Saturday ok? See you!"https://www.facebook.com/GWChelmsford/posts/601485009929486


 this may mean that Wood elves are coming .:grin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Finecast getting pulled is to be expected honestly. It was only a matter of time before they dropped that. Perhaps next month we'll be seeing Finecast replaced with plastic or FW resin.

As for the Wood Elves, that's no surprise with rumors that they're getting updated later this year.

The mini packs (such as the 3 Chaos Warrior box or the 5 push fit Gaunts) don't suprise me either, most of those are ANCIENT kits that needed to be phased out or replaced.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I find it hard to believe they'll just recall and discontinue finecast. The sensible thing is to just leave them on the shelves until they sell out. Besides, while plastic moulding has come a long way, I don't think it's quite up to replicating the detail on something like Arjac Rockfist, with all the fiddly totems and very fine runes all over the mini.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I find it hard to believe they'll just recall and discontinue finecast.


Finecast has been pushing towards direct only for a while now, with stores getting fewer and fewer in


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> Finecast has been pushing towards direct only for a while now, with stores getting fewer and fewer in


And most of it being direct only.

Edit: Also pulling the models is how they did the transfer from metal to Finecast so yeah, this fits.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> And most of it being direct only.
> 
> Edit: Also pulling the models is how they did the transfer from metal to Finecast so yeah, this fits.


we're probably going to see everything replaced by lead now :angel:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> we're probably going to see everything replaced by lead now :angel:


We already went through that when they swapped from lead to white metal.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> We already went through that when they swapped from lead to white metal.


Yup, hence the innocent smilie, we're going to be see the return of finecast in the early thirties


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> Yup, hence the innocent smilie, we're going to be see the return of finecast in the early thirties


No the product has to get worse, like be made of rancid yogurt, before lead would be a good move, even for GW.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> No the product has to get worse, like be made of rancid yogurt, before lead would be a good move, even for GW.


No no, lead will see a return to quality (and chaos orks) followed by a return to white metal and then in 2031 "fantastic cast" which will be like finecast without any of the redeeming features (at this point SOB will all be plastic, sadly plastic will be ten years outdated at this point and we'll be using a new form of carbon for every other army including squats, chaos fishmen and space butterflys)


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Oooooo! I can't wait to eat my opponent's rotten yogurt miniatures! And in true Nurgaly fashion I will puke them back onto the table!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> No no, lead will see a return to quality (and chaos orks) followed by a return to white metal and then in 2031 "fantastic cast" which will be like finecast without any of the redeeming features (at this point SOB will all be plastic, sadly plastic will be ten years outdated at this point and we'll be using a new form of carbon for every other army including squats, chaos fishmen and space butterflys)


Seems legit.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The Imperial Guard is dead.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

locustgate said:


> The Imperial Guard is dead.


As dead as Sisters are. A new name doesn't mean the loss of an army, just a rebranding.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Zion said:


> As dead as Sisters are. A new name doesn't mean the loss of an army, just a rebranding.


The difference is that the Sisters of Battle have been the Adapta Soritas, for the "Imperial Guard" renaming they just pulled a new name out of their ass, picture it...do it...do it, and they didn't make it sound like a latinized version of 'Imperial Guard' no they call them SPACE MILITARY, Astra Militaria. 

Look Astra, drop a add o, Star/Space, Militaria, drop ia add y, Military, put dat together you got SPACE MILITARY and the reasoning behind it because the western corporate world needs to TRADEMARK(TM) E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G(TM).

Edit: If it was Imperius Guardicus(TM), I could grudgingly accept it.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Guarderialius!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Guarderialius (TM)!


Even that.
p.s. fixed it for you.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

locustgate said:


> The difference is that the Sisters of Battle have been the Adapta Soritas, for the "Imperial Guard" renaming they just pulled a new name out of their ass, picture it...do it...do it, and they didn't make it sound like a latinized version of 'Imperial Guard' no they call them SPACE MILITARY, Astra Militaria.
> 
> Look Astra, drop a add o, Star/Space, Militaria, drop ia add y, Military, put dat together you got SPACE MILITARY and the reasoning behind it because the western corporate world needs to TRADEMARK E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G(TM).
> 
> Edit: If it was Imperius Guardicus(TM), I could grudgingly accept it.


They have given them a "High Gothic" branding. Better than naming the Guard after the High Lord branch they fall under: the Administratum. You'd get jokes about being an army of clerks.

And yes, GW is obviously trying to cover their butts trademark wise. But considering who owns Star Wars I would too. Any product I have that sounds like it might be a reference to that series would get a rename so fast that Mickey's head would spin.

When it comes to IP law matters Disney is FAR more aggressive than GW ever has been. Disney is almost solely responsible for having an extension to how long a Copyright is good for just so they could retain copyright on Mickey Mouse (they still hold a Trademark regardless so it's not like he'd stop being protected, but they want BOTH).


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Zion said:


> They have given them a "High Gothic" branding. Better than naming the Guard after the High Lord branch they fall under: the Administratum. You'd get jokes about being an army of clerks.
> 
> And yes, GW is obviously trying to cover their butts trademark wise. But considering who owns Star Wars I would too. Any product I have that sounds like it might be a reference to that series would get a rename so fast that Mickey's head would spin.
> 
> When it comes to IP law matters Disney is FAR more aggressive than GW ever has been. Disney is almost solely responsible for having an extension to how long a Copyright is good for just so they could retain copyright on Mickey Mouse (they still hold a Trademark regardless so it's not like he'd stop being protected, but they want BOTH).


I would take Administratum(TM) over SPACE MILITARY(TM).

I know Disney (TM) is far worst than Games Workshop(TM), but Disney(TM) can't TM the Imperial Guard for the same reason Games Workshop (TM) can't or the same reason Bethseda (TM) can't TM Scroll or Disney (TM) doing to Day of the Dead (although as I understand they faced a huge backlash when they tried), they are to common.

If(TM) corporations(TM) get(TM) their(TM) way(TM) you(TM) won't(TM) be(TM) able(TM) to(TM) take(TM) a(TM) piss(TM) with(TM) without(TM) paying(TM) them(TM).


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GW at least tried to put an original name on it rather than trademarking more existing terms. I don't see "Astro Militarium" entering the public lexicon anytime soon, and it gives them a protectable term to protect their IP better if another Chapterhouse incident occurs.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

This thread again ????
Come on now chaps, wood elves and catachans have been direct only for ages, every month gw drop something drom tje range to make space for new stuff added to the range, with the ridiculous increase in production its no wonder we are seeing a lot more stuff being moved to direct from stores.
Once again for clarity, a store is a box with shelves, shelves can only fit a certain number of products on them, if you want new products that sell well the old slow selling products have to be sacrificed.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> This thread again ????
> Come on now chaps, wood elves and catachans have been direct only for ages, every month gw drop something drom tje range to make space for new stuff added to the range, with the ridiculous increase in production its no wonder we are seeing a lot more stuff being moved to direct from stores.
> Once again for clarity, a store is a box with shelves, shelves can only fit a certain number of products on them, if you want new products that sell well the old slow selling products have to be sacrificed.


They may be direct only, but this is now GW telling their stores to send in anything they have left on the shelves for both armies and _all_ their Finecast models too.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Zion said:


> They may be direct only, but this is now GW telling their stores to send in anything they have left on the shelves for both armies and _all_ their Finecast models too.


 this is standard procedure in modern retail, you move the stock where its most needed,in this case to be redistributed centrally, no point producing more of something if you have stock sat on shelves not sellling in stores that will shortly need to make room for more new products, And GW isnt asking for ALL fine cast to be returned just the ones shown on the facebook page of chelmsford GW which is about 50% lord of the rings and a few fairly obscure fantasy and 40k fine cast models, and for all we know it may just be that store because they havent sold the models they have in stock by now while others may have cleared them out months ago.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Have you not considered, regular business practice or not, that this would be news to some people anyways?

Also there is always room for speculation, especially when GW is concerned.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

It's the internet, you can't simply avoid commenting on a thread when you have something critical to say.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> It's the internet, you can't simply avoid commenting on a thread when you have something critical to say.


But if you do that no one could hear you whinge!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Zion said:


> But if you do that no one could hear you whinge!


Then what would we drink with our fancy easy cheeses?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Zion said:


> Have you not considered, regular business practice or not, that this would be news to some people anyways?
> 
> Also there is always room for speculation, especially when GW is concerned.


Whats the point of speculation when its clearly bollocks? Not news or rumour ,kill the thread, stop people wasting time reading it.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry Overlord of the Truth, I was not aware that you had the inside information, or were the bastion of all information who decided what is or is not worth discussing. If you don't like it kindly go have a cup of tea somewhere else instead of complaining about it.

Taking the recall of Finecast models with GW no longer releasing Finecast models does create room for speculation on what they plan to do with them. If you fail to see that then you obviously need to turn the lights on as you're sitting in the dark.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Bitsandkits, calm your tits.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Adramalech said:


> Bitsandkits, calm your tits.



I like the way that rhymed. I can see a bunch of protesters holding signs and walking in a circle while yelling that out repeatedly.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

This thread is just like a bird that flew into a window.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Zion said:


> Oh I'm sorry Overlord of the Truth, I was not aware that you had the inside information, or were the bastion of all information who decided what is or is not worth discussing. If you don't like it kindly go have a cup of tea somewhere else instead of complaining about it.
> 
> Taking the recall of Finecast models with GW no longer releasing Finecast models does create room for speculation on what they plan to do with them. If you fail to see that then you obviously need to turn the lights on as you're sitting in the dark.


As i previously said there is no need to speculate,there isnt a general recall of finecast models at all many are still available in stores and even to LFGs, changes to the store range happens all the time, and yes i do have inside information because every month i see this happen and have to make adjustments to what i stock because of it, because every month GW change the range of what is generally available and what has moved to direct only.The only difference this month is that a GW manager posted about it on his face book page to drive up sales and hopefully save him a job later in the month.

Also we have known for ages GW has being moving away from metal and finecast models in favour of plastic, we have seen both 40k and fantasy get single sprue plastic models and a constant removal of hybrid kits and metal/resin models, they still have work to do with some armies but the direction its pretty clear even to people like me in the very dark corner.

But hey speculate away


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

The sun shines. The wind blows. I make abrasive and sometimes vulgar jokes, and certain others get offended at them. The world keeps on spinnin'


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> on a side note,there is no need to be a cunt towards me about it, Ok we may disagree about the importance of this thread but i expect better from a mod (who i nominated for the job)


The issue really stems from this "habit" you have of running around and trying to declare things to be "not news" and try to have threads shut down. This isn't the BBC, we deal with news, speculation, rumor and the odd tidbit of information here, we always have too so it's not like it's a recent development. Honestly I am tired of it. If you don't like a thread, leave it alone unless it breaks the rules. Period. That's my stance as a mod to boot.

And this is the first time I've heard of you nominating me (it's hardly like you were the only one in my corner anyways) and frankly even if you did I can't keep standing by and watching you try to personally control what is and isn't considered "news" or "rumor" around here. If people want to talk about it the thread will float around the top, if not it'll sink just like every other. It doesn't need your help to do so.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Zion said:


> The issue really stems from this "habit" you have of running around and trying to declare things to be "not news" and try to have threads shut down. This isn't the BBC, we deal with news, speculation, rumor and the odd tidbit of information here, we always have too so it's not like it's a recent development. Honestly I am tired of it. If you don't like a thread, leave it alone unless it breaks the rules. Period. That's my stance as a mod to boot.
> 
> And this is the first time I've heard of you nominating me (it's hardly like you were the only one in my corner anyways) and frankly even if you did I can't keep standing by and watching you try to personally control what is and isn't considered "news" or "rumor" around here. If people want to talk about it the thread will float around the top, if not it'll sink just like every other. It doesn't need your help to do so.


I dont try to control whats rumour or news, I just give a shit about what gets posted in this section of the forum, we allow total freedom to post any and everything people judge to be news and rumours , but the counter to that is that people like me will sometimes say this isnt news or rumour its just bollocks, now I may have a habit of calling things not news but thats because I care and im consistent, im not going to simply start ignoring threads because they are baseless or can be explained away, members who come here should get to know what might be the explanation for the latest GW change other than just wild speculation and hearsay. 
If thats a problem for anyone then ignore my posts


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Play nice kids


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Could we get back to the topic of thread?




> via a reader on Faeit 212
> all the starter sets (as in dark vengeance) boxes are being sent back next week. Not sure if this is just dutch language ones at my local or all... but something is happening...It also appears its happening to all the german ones too. Is this the end of dark vengeance or just the end of foreign translated ones?


----------

